# X-Men III or The Da Vinci Code



## MF NaruSimpson (May 20, 2006)

which will u watch first , if either? I'm trying to choose.


----------



## Freija (May 20, 2006)

i think both movies will actually suck  but i'd pick Xmen, i mean hot girl in tight clothes........


----------



## Envy (May 20, 2006)

Da Vinci Code got a 6% rating on rottentomatoes.com =P


----------



## mr_yenz (May 20, 2006)

Hmm... X-Men 3? Da Vinci Code is getting kinda overrated anyway.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 20, 2006)

X-men 3.

I didnt read the da-vinci code book so I wont see the movie.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (May 20, 2006)

I saw the DaVinci code today, and trust me, I wish I could have watched X-Men three instead. It was the most boring and predictable movie I have ever been dragged to.


----------



## martryn (May 20, 2006)

> I saw the DaVinci code today, and trust me, I wish I could have watched X-Men three instead. It was the most boring and predictable movie I have ever been dragged to.



Same as the book, eh?  X-Men III for me.  I don't know if I'd watch the DaVinci Code if I owned it.


----------



## Onbu (May 20, 2006)

Well I just saw DaVinci code today.  I liked it.  Is it really more predictable than X-men? ~Onbu


----------



## Sieg (May 20, 2006)

X-Men 3

I'll watch the other, but i'm in no hurry.


----------



## テマリ (May 20, 2006)

Is the Da Vinci code _that_ bad?

O_O


----------



## martryn (May 20, 2006)

> Is the Da Vinci code that bad?



It wouldn't even be that popular if not for all the religious fanatics who took such an adament stand against it.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 20, 2006)

X-men for sure.


----------



## jestx (May 20, 2006)

Da Vinci Code was good.  If you're not a deep thinker and opt for straightforward plot with lots of flying and hot babes, then X-Men III would be more for your tastes.  

Da Vinci Code is pretty in-depth.  May be a good renter for some of you.  But also, you dont have to read the book to understand the movie.... in fact you may enjoy it even more if you didn't read the book first.

I don't know why it's getting low ratings on websites, I read the book and thought the movie was a great adaptation of the story.

Note:  I own x-men 1 & 2 and Da Vinci Code was one of the 2 books I read in the last 8 years... heh.  I am in no way a fanboy.


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2006)

watch X-Men 3 first.

>>

My friends watched the Da Vinci code and called it lame.


----------



## Keme (May 20, 2006)

I would like to see both films, but X-Men 3 will more than likely be first.


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2006)

it has to be the men and women of X


----------



## ecelipse (May 20, 2006)

i'm a fan of the x-men i'm gonna go with x-man yeah
my fav character is:

jean and storm coz their power is a long distand blast.like storm can control the ability of the weather and jean is crazy powerful but i'm a guy


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2006)

I want to see x-men far more but ima see devince code tomorrow anyway but i still pick x-men.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 20, 2006)

I would watch X-men 3


----------



## Heroin (May 20, 2006)

da-vinci code sucks...so dose the game....x-men pwneds...


----------



## Gambitz (May 20, 2006)

im not watching the da vinci code cause i am a christian so ill just probly watch x3


----------



## Aman (May 20, 2006)

I watched the Da-vinci code and wish I would've watched XIII instead (I am a Christian and an Ortodox but I normally don't let that affect the movies, so it doesn't affect my decision), can't say it will be better though.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 20, 2006)

Im desperate to see X-Men 3. Huge Jackman is like one of the best actor's ever, especially when he plays a badass part like Wolverine.


----------



## Sawako (May 21, 2006)

The DaVinci Code is overrated. I can't wait until X-Men 3 comes out!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 21, 2006)

more than likely x-3 will be better than da vinci code. i think x-men 3 will be the second best movie of the summer, only second to pirates of the carribean dead man's chest. that's my opinion atleast.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 21, 2006)

I think many will dismiss people who like X-men 3 more as "uncultured" but the Da Vinci Code is nothing great...I'm looking forward to X-3 far more.


----------



## Nathan (May 21, 2006)

X-Men 3.

I'm not interest in Da Vinci, and X2 is my favorite movie ever so far. So I can't wait to see X3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2006)

I heard Da Vinci Code sucks a whole lot of ass, so I will never watch that.

X-Men wins by default!


----------



## Nuriel (May 23, 2006)

I am so excited about X3.  Davinci code I can wait for the dvd.


----------



## shizuru (May 23, 2006)

i saw the da-vinci code last night now im gonna watch x-men 3 when i get a day off from college and work


----------



## excellence153 (May 23, 2006)

I don't know what's wrong with people... no one has bothered to gain a leaked copy of X-Men 3.

Well, leaked or not, I'm gonna see it early on Friday morning.


----------



## Seany (May 23, 2006)

X-men III for me.


----------



## cashmare (May 23, 2006)

oh!!!!
X-men for all the right reasons mate.
firstly its gonna be pure action and effects man wat more can you ask for in a movie.


----------



## superman_1 (May 23, 2006)

X-men 3....


----------



## excellence153 (May 23, 2006)

cashmare said:
			
		

> oh!!!!
> X-men for all the right reasons mate.
> firstly its gonna be pure action and effects man wat more can you ask for in a movie.


Good acting, good script, good direction... I could go on forever.

Action and visual effects don't make a movie great, my friend.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 23, 2006)

w00t, might be going up with a few mates on Saturday to see X-Men 3. Hope its good! (of course it will be though lol)


----------



## Shinobu (May 23, 2006)

I'll watch both movies.

Da Vinci Code maybe on Friday. I have read the book and I liked it. I heard about the bad critics about the movie, but I'll watch it for sure and then I'll build my own opinion.  

X-Men 3 I'm going to watch with my boyfriend, because he is one of the greatest X-Men Fans I've ever seen.  

(Oh actually I think my english is very bad ... I should train more.  )


----------



## excellence153 (May 23, 2006)

Jala said:
			
		

> I'll watch both movies.
> 
> Da Vinci Code maybe on Friday. I have read the book and I liked it. I heard about the bad critics about the movie, but I'll watch it for sure and then I'll build my own opinion.
> 
> ...


Just a few helpful tips.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 23, 2006)

It has to be Xmen 3, and I might get to see it friday!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2006)

i just saw a long preview of X3 on FX channel, it looks pretty good.

I don't like how jean grey is beginniing to look like phoenix, is she phoenix in this movie?  She's supposed to become phoenix and go to space,, she better go.    Dang...

The rest looks cool, that guy spike, jubilee, magneto...angel is kinda gay to me


----------



## MasterFox (May 24, 2006)

Both are based on content that can be read, but I'll go to X3.  I want to see if it's any good with my own eyes.


----------



## Shinobu (May 29, 2006)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> Just a few helpful tips.


Oh, thx.  
It's always the same ... learning by doing.

So, I've seen both films now and I liked both, more or less.  

I would say: Just watch them and make your own opinion. They are just for fun, not really for ... "thinking" (?).


----------



## BlueBerry (May 29, 2006)

X-men 3 sucks so very hard. Da Vinci code is overrated and the movie is suppose to be really bad. Save your money or watch some old action classic that you are yet to see.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2006)

X-men three now that i've sen both, code was good but X-men 3 was great.


----------



## Pr1de (May 30, 2006)

i heard da vinci code was pretty good so i am gonna watch that


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2006)

X-Men!!!!! Da-Vinci Code you have think about whats happening, and the movie is too long, its just stupid. 

Da-Vinci Code is for old people to watch cause they have nothing to do in retirement...or they could protest about the movie (which I saw at the local mall).


----------



## Kuki (Jun 3, 2006)

x men sucked i haven't watch the da vinci code yet......but still x men sucked


----------



## jkingler (Jun 3, 2006)

Before I had seen either, I would have said X3. Unfortunately, I was very dissappointed with X3. 

Having seen them both, I would have to say that TDVC is the superior movie in just about every sense, unless you just NEED special effects.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 3, 2006)

Xman 3 way better.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jun 3, 2006)

Go see X-Men 3 first. Definetly, X3


----------



## Itachi_th (Jun 3, 2006)

x-men3 all the way.It was better than DVC.


----------



## Saurus (Jun 3, 2006)

x-men 3 x-men 3


----------



## Saurus (Jun 3, 2006)

x-men 3 ... sorry i just had to enphasise it


----------



## Saurus (Jun 3, 2006)

x-men 3 ... sorry i just had to enphasise it


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll choose X3 over Da Vinci Code anyday.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 4, 2006)

I liked both


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 4, 2006)

I have to pick X-Men 3 on this one sorry. 
The Da Vinci Code did no justice to the book at all which was not good either in my opinion. The acting was horrid except for one (you could actually see this actor act in the other movie hint hint and acted better in that other movie too wink).

X-Men 3 did disappoint in some areas but I have to say in the end I enjoyed this one way more than Da Vinci unless you want to see a two-hour plus movie of brainless acting. Think of it like this. Instead of the protesting against the movie people protested to get their money back...


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

X men 3 FTW.......


----------

